# Very RARE Flying Umbuku Lizard



## BiGbobe (Oct 26, 2008)

*Bizarre Genetically Modified Organisms*

This creature is the only one on the list which was not designed for a practical reason, but merely to prove that it could be done. Genetic Engineers in Zimbabwe (formerly Rhodesia) managed to unlock a dormant “flying” strand in the DNA of the Umbuku lizard, a very small and rare lizard native to Africa. It is believed that the lizard is a descendent of the Pterodactyl, which lost its ability to fly some millions of years ago. To date only 6 of these flying Umbuku have been produced and they are kept seperate from the natural Umbuku due the risk of cross breeding.

Wow just me or do u want 1 or 2 lol:gasp: genetic modifying though:whistling2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice Photoshop job.

If you want a REAL flying lizard, try_ Draco volans_....


----------



## BiGbobe (Oct 26, 2008)

No i didnt photo shop honestly was genically modified


----------



## BiGbobe (Oct 26, 2008)

ye seen the flying dragon b4 for sale on the net lol


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

it was an april folls joke
*category*
*Fictitious Creatures of April Fool's Day*​*The Paper Tree and Fern Spider* (2008) 







List Universe posted a list of the Top 10 Bizarre Genetically Modified Organisms. The list included the "paper tree":

The paper tree has been developed to reduce production costs and loss of tree life in the paper manufacturing industry. The recent explosion in popularity of recycled paper products lead a Swiss based company to develop a tree which grows square leaves that, when dried, are already usable as writing paper. In the image above we see a company employee holding a dried leaf beside the trunk of one of the many Paper Trees now grown by the company.








As well as the Fern Spider:

The fern spider is unique on this list as it is the only combined plant and animal. At the time of writing this is the only animal that has successfully been crossed with a plant. The spider is a cross between a common Italian Wolf spider (Lycosa tarantula) and the ponga fern (Cyathea dealbata). The purpose of this bizarre crossbreed was to study the survival rates of spiders with built in camouflage versus those without in a series of studies on Natural Selection at Massey University in New Zealand. The results of the study have not been published yet.

Other creatures on the list included the graisin (a giant raisin), the rubber cork tree, the Umbuku Lizard (a flying lizard),the Dolion (a cross between a lion and dog), the Tiny Piney (a miniature pine tree), and the Lemurat (a cross between a lemur and a cat).


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

BiGbobe said:


> No i didnt photo shop honestly was genically modified


No, no they weren't. That image is a nice Photoshop job.

I'm not saying *you* did it... but what you're looking at is not a real animal.


----------



## BiGbobe (Oct 26, 2008)

HA HA I HAVE BEEN HAD SHOULD OF GUESSED 
!DOLION!


----------



## BiGbobe (Oct 26, 2008)

Still want 1 or 2 though cant believe it got me :bash:


----------

